# Fewer Side Effects with Tricyclic Antidepressants or Gabapentin?



## Laurase (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi. I'm a 25-year-old (female) and have been experiencing severe and at times debilitating abdominal pain for almost two years. I've had a number of tests and no diagnoses as yet, but have recently been referred to the hospital pain clinic to try and manage it as well as possible and hopefully resume something of a normal life. I've been on some form of tricyclic antidepressant for a year now: originally I was prescribed imipramine, but I had a bad reaction (and it turned me into a bit of a nutjob for a week or so, to be honest!) and was switched to amitriptyline. That seemed to improve things for awhile, but became less effective and was problematic in terms of side effects (constipation, mental fogginess, gradual weight gain), and am now on clomipramine and waiting to see how that works out. However, the pain clinic also wants me to start taking gabapentin. I tend to be very wary about new, strong meds after past reactions and sensitivities and I know of a couple of people who have had a bad time with anti-convulsants. Has anyone had any experience with gabapentin for pain? And in terms of the "usual" fun side effects of chronic pain medications (i.e. weight gain, constipation, turning you into a total space cadet), are the tricyclics or the anti-epileptics generally the best tolerated?Any opinions or experiences would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gabapentin has extremely mild side effects. It is not a pain killer, but is sometimes prescribed off-label for pain and neuropathic pain, as well as anxiety and depression. It was originally intended to treat epilepsy (seizures). It is not an opiate so it will not give you constipation or cause addiction. I could barely even tell when I was taking it. The only noticeable side effects that I experienced was that my eyes felt different (slightly dizzying) and sometimes my hands would feel "puffy." Both of these were really mild and I stopped noticing them after about a week on it. The main problem with gabapentin was that it didn't really do anything for me. It had no therapeutic benefit.If you're worried about taking it, don't be. It's a very mild drug. And to answer the question in the title of your post, tricyclics are much much worse when it comes to side effects, it's not even close.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you tried something simple like Colofac? Unbranded it's called Mebeverine, it's an antispasmodic. One of my original symptoms was crippling pain in my belly and sides, which Colofac eased. It's an over the counter non pescription med so it can't be that bad for you. It might lack the strength for your symptoms but even if it just eases them you'll have the peace of mind knowing it's not going to make you into a vegetable.


----------

